# virus warning or redirect when going to tug2.com?



## TUGBrian (May 24, 2017)

just figured id toss this out there to verify although i believe its a local browser issue.

does anyone else get any sort of antivirus/antimalware warning or redirect warning when going to tug2.com?

http://tug2.com

https://tug2.com 

?

please let me know (or pm me privately) if you have gotten anything abnormal recently when going to any of the pages on the .com member only site.

thanks!


----------



## Makai Guy (May 24, 2017)

Went to both links with no warnings.  Firefox on an Android tablet.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 24, 2017)

No warnings in Chrome here.


----------



## DaveNV (May 25, 2017)

Both worked fine for me with Safari.

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (May 25, 2017)

No virus warnings on my Apple products either.


----------



## pedro47 (May 25, 2017)

iconnections said:


> No virus warnings on my Apple products either.


Ditto. As of 6:08 AM.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 25, 2017)

I figured it was just a local thing...phone would be ringing off the hook if the site were infected =)


----------

